
Lockheed Martin unveils plans for quiet supersonic passenger airplane - makerofspoons
https://www.cnn.com/travel/article/supersonic-airplane-qsta-lockheed-martin/index.html
======
makerofspoons
No mention about how they intend to address environmental concerns:
[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-airplane-supersonic-
envir...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-airplane-supersonic-
environment/reviving-supersonic-passenger-flights-to-harm-environment-study-
idUSKBN1K70K9)

